# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Мои работы

## alexander levin

выставляю в  этой рубрике свои рисунки и фотографии на ваш суд:smile:

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1389532m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1434591.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1407967m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1436638.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1420254.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1416158.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405918.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1393630.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1387486.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1389534.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1379294.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1382366.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1434577.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1440721.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1431505.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1413073.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1402833.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1394641.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1391569.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1384401.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1435600.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1427408.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1419216.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Спасибо! Очень интересные работы!!!! :Ok:

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1418195.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1414099.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405907.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1387475.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1379283.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1436626.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1430482.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1425362.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1411026.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1417170.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405906.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1398738.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1390546.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1383378.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1438677.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1420245.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1423317.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1402837.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*alexander levin*,
 Впечатляет :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

Отличные работы!  :Ok:  :flower: 
О жизни, о том, что нас окружает. 
Моменты этой самой жизни, которые мы не успеваем разглядеть в суматохе дел, на которые не обращаем внимание, разгребая свои проблемы (а стоило бы). 
«Остановленный взгляд» художника  (то есть Ваш) - старики, играющие в шахматы, море, рыбаки…..  - на них глаз отдыхает и радуется.  :Aga: 
*Спасибо!!!!* :flower:

----------


## Ponj29

> [IMG]http://*********ru/1436626.jpg[/IMG]


"старик и море", почти по Хемингуэю

----------


## Алла и Александр

Леди Осень.

[IMG]http://*********org/1623143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nile-art

СПАСИБО!!!!!Все работы очень понравились,но одна особенно...на 32 странице.Фигура,как олицетворение homo sapiens(человека разумного),стремясь к свету(возможно к истине),идёт через океан песков(Фаталии Жизни)...Надеюсь,что он достигнет желаемого,хотя бы на "заре" Программы Жизни на Земле! :Blink:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*alexander levin*, Очень люблю фотографии,спасибо,здорово,красиво,интересно,хотя ч/б не люблю,а ваши понравились.

----------


## artolik

Друг!

----------


## magistr

> [IMG]http://*********ru/1419216.jpg[/IMG]


- Я от Canon-ов ущел, Я от Nikon-ов ушел, Я от Pentax-ов ушел.... А от тебя "ЦИФРА" уйти не смог....:(

печально конечно, ведь одно другому не мешало, но маркетологи убили пленку, несмотря на все её достоинства. Она не вписывается в принцип "планируемого старения"

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## igr312

Мне все понравилось,поскольку вы из Хайфы-там одно время жила моя добрая знакомая, а в Тель-Авиве ныне живет мой школьный сосед по парте-поэтому у меня "опосредованная любовь" к Израилю. Скажите,а есть среди этих снимков те,что сделаны с видом на Яффу?-мне так почудилось...

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Интересные работы. Спасибо.

----------


## photolook

хорошие работы. все очень графично и минималистично. в некоторых работах даже нужно думать, что же хотел сказать автор

----------


## Andes

> Леди Осень.
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/1623143m.jpg[/IMG]


это радиальным размытием так закрутили?, или бамп эффект?

----------


## yuzef

Работы, то, что надо! Супер!

----------


## татуся

Очень оригинальные и интересные работы,спасибо!!!

----------

